# Questions about skiing Pikes Peak



## whatyougetvacations (Nov 27, 2006)

Hey All~

Had a question or two about the backcountry skiing on Pikes. I'm producing a vacation travel series for the Fine Living network and we're considering a piece about driving or taking the cog up Pikes Peak and skiing/riding down. I've lived in Colorado Springs for the past year and I've seen how the snow patterns are kind of unpredictable, and of course we're concerned with safety on the show. I understand that bc skiing is inherently dangerous, but how does Pikes Peak compare to the backcountry of mountain country?

Any opinions you have would be welcome!

Jen


----------



## iliketohike (Nov 29, 2006)

*bring ur rock skis!*

I lived in C springs for almost 3 years. Of course every year the conditions are different, but there was rarely enough snow to ski the east face. It's bony and the snow drifts and its bony, and once the snow is good, the cog/road is almost definitely closed. I never actually mustered up the motivation to hike it with ski's, but the people I talked to would ski the west face and drive up to where the road closes in the winter, and hike the road. There are a couple good Col's (how do you spell colour?) anyway, one of em is called little Italy i think, but because of the sun, they tend to ice up. The back side it supposed to be better. I know people do it, but I never met any of them that wanted to ski it with me. Mostly I would just hike it with snow shoes in the winter and it gets really cold up there sometimes. So as far as a summit/ski...hope for a good year. Go to Mountain Challet and ask those guys, they're getting it done. C Springs is a better place to climb than ski. You can do that all year.


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Couloir.


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

The mountain biking is pretty sweet, too. If you're hellbent on skiing the peak, there is a guide service out of Colo. Springs. They go on expeditions and whatnot. I took an avy class with them last year and it was pretty good (I guess, my first avy class). I can't remember the guy's name, but if you google Pikes Peak Mountain Guide they'll probably come up.


----------



## cbrobin (Jan 21, 2004)

Here is a link to a map of skiing Pike's Peak.

http://www.geocities.com/tradkelly/skipikespeak/skipikespeak.html

Enjoy.
CB


----------



## whatyougetvacations (Nov 27, 2006)

You guys are the best! Thanks! Anyone coming in town in January and want to be on the show?


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

I remember the guy's name...Jamie Pierce at the Pike's Peak Alpine School. I have no contact info.


----------

